# The freelance translator at home



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2011)

Όποιος αναγνωρίσει τον εαυτό του στο παρακάτω κείμενο, να σηκώσει το χέρι: 
Today’s post is for all the men and women out there who have crossed paths with a freelance translator…and have decided to live with him or her. Husbands, wives, boyfriends, girlfriends, civil union partners—I am talking to you. This guide will help you understand the lifestyle and needs of your significant other.

First of all, let me remind you that I’m referring to freelance translators­—not in-house ones. Self-employed translators are an entirely different breed, always on the prowl, ready to pounce on any possible lead. (We’ll get back to this later.)
*
Lifestyle*

When you head out for work, the translator is sitting at the desk, staring at the computer. When you get back from work, the translator is sitting at the desk, staring at the computer.

While you’ve been going from meeting to business lunch to getting work done, time has stood still for the freelance translator.

No, this is not true. As a matter of fact, the freelance translator has a remarkable ability to hold the same posture for hours on end.

Look at his or her work area—the keyboard and mouse are designed for good ergonomics. The large monitor is set up to prevent eye fatigue. The armchair keeps the translator’s back straight. The computer is powerful and has endless features. The freelance translator has done everything to make work as comfortable as possible.

What does your freelance translator actually do all day?

Once you are out the door, your sweetheart executes the task which sets the workday in motion: make tea/coffee. (Check the appropriate box.) Next, the translator sits down, hot drink within arm’s reach, and proceeds to read e-mail, RSS subscriptions, favourite newspapers, the Twitter timeline, and so forth. As paradoxical as it sounds, the work-at-home freelance translator is often very informed about the happenings of the outside world.

But do not make the mistake of thinking that just because the freelance translator can tell you what goes on hour-by-hour at Davos or about the debate on new finance-related legislation, your better half has accomplished nothing.

Au contraire. The translator is an advanced multitasker who can listen to music, catch up on tweets, negotiate contracts, make progress on the current assignment, all while sipping on a caffeinated hot drink. All from doing that day-in and day-out!

Are translators workaholics? Fortunately, no. The translator also has hobbies and a social life.

*Leisure time*

If you can only remember one characteristic of the freelance translator species, take this: this individual is hungry for culture. What would be more unsurprising for a person who spends all day doing work-related research? The translator often remains, even outside of working hours, a veritable geek.

Whether we’re talking about volleyball, oriental dance, backgammon, or scrapbooking, the translator has done all the necessary research on the chosen activity. The amateur chef can tell you when the first Kenwood mixer came out. The hard-core skier can list names of world champions from the past five years. And don’t get me started on the film buff!

The worst of it all: the freelance translator talks as if all these facts were common knowledge. “You did know that mascara come from antimony-based powder, didn’t you?” says the freelance translator who likes cosmetics, ready to talk history to the ladies at Sephora.

*Social life*

Fortunately, the translator has a social life. Correction: two of them. First comes friends and family. Friends who go way back are surely aware of the translator’s odd behaviour and they already know of his or her ability, at a family Sunday lunch in January, to explain the history behind the galette des rois. Or this need to translate a little during the holidays while everyone else is taking a nap…

As for newer acquaintances, the translator is often all ears. Yes, the freelance translator is extremely curious about others and is especially interested upon meeting someone in a technical profession. Different terminology! (I told you, the translator is a geek.) Sometimes the translator will go so far as to leave a business card. You never know…

Sometimes, the translator cannot help but share his or her knowledge. If you’re about to spend a relaxing evening with friends, don’t take out your Trivial Pursuit! After the linguist makes five straight wins, no one wants to play with him or her again.

The freelance translator’s true self really comes out when meeting individuals of the same breed. You are probably wondering why your partner happily spends Saturday morning (Saturday morning!) to attend a talk about translation, Moldavian verb tenses or tax laws for the self-employed. Let me assure you: the translator is not insane.

While you have spent the whole week with co-workers—who you would not dream of running into on the weekend—the translator has not seen a living soul. Sure, he or she talked online all week. But you’ve got to understand that the translator needs to see others who share the same lifestyle, to talk about subjects all translators are interested in (who said only translators liked that stuff?). It’s like going to Disneyland! The most awesome part is seeing how the translator lights up to explain the importance of the latest grammar rule reform or to get you to see a Czech film subtitled in German.

The freelance translator brims with enthusiasm. Isn’t that what you like most about the one you love?​
http://catherinetranslates.com/2011/02/15/the-freelance-translator-at-home-instructions-for-use/

Το πρωτότυπο είναι στα γαλλικά, εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2011)

.....


----------



## onoufrios (Mar 22, 2011)

ωραίο!!


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2011)

Για να λέμε την αλήθεια πάντως, η εικόνα θυμίζει περισσότερο την ημέρα ενός *freelance gourmet*.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 22, 2011)

Στο περίπου...


Palavra said:


> When you head out for work, the translator is sitting at the desk, staring at the computer. sleeping. So be quiet. The freelance translator has done everything to make work as comfortable as possible, short of killing a couple of noisy neighbours.
> 
> Once you are out the door, your sweetheart executes the task which sets the workday in motion: make tea/coffee hug the pillow and have another dream. But do not make the mistake of thinking that just because the freelance translator can tell you what goes on hour-by-hour at Davos on Facebook or about the new debate on new finance-related legislation musical masterpiece, your better half has accomplished nothing.
> The translator is an advanced multitasker who can listen to music, catch up on tweets, negotiate contracts, make progress on the current assignment, all while sipping on a caffeinated hot drink planning the next holiday trip without you.
> ...


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2011)

Όλα εξηγούνται. Ποια άλλη δουλειά (εκτός από του μυστικού πράκτορα χολιγουντιανής κοπής) μπορεί να απαιτεί από σένα, για να ζήσεις, για να τα φέρεις βόλτα, να ξέρεις πώς λειτουργεί ο κινητήρας του ελικοπτέρου και πώς λένε τα διαφορετικά νιαουρίσματα της γάτας σε δύο τουλάχιστον γλώσσες;


----------



## crystal (Mar 22, 2011)

......


> When you head out for work, the translator is sitting at the desk, sleeping. So be quiet. The freelance translator has done everything to make work as comfortable as possible, short of killing a couple of noisy neighbours.
> 
> Once you are out the door, your sweetheart executes the task which sets the workday in motion: hug the pillow and have another dream. They might have asked you to call them around 10 a.m. to wake them up. When the time comes, be merciless. Don't let them fool you with a "yes, darling, I'm getting up right now". Keep calling every 10 minutes until they tell you to go to hell. Otherwise, in the evening you 'll receive a phone call which goes like this: "Um, love, about going out tonight? I'm afraid I can't, I have to finish something for tomorrow."


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 23, 2011)

Απίστευτο! Φεύγει ήδη προς οικογένεια, φίλους και γνωστούς και διαδικτυακή κοινότητα!

χαχαχαχαχα


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 26, 2015)

daeman, αυτό το τελευταίο ποστ πραγματικά με τραυμάτισε... 
ιδίως επειδή έχω ένα μήνα να δω Κυριακή και θα κάνω άλλον έναν τουλάχιστον. 



> ...her ability, at a family Sunday lunch in January, to explain the history behind the galette des rois...


Και πάνω που έλεγα "σιγά, δεν είμαι εγώ έτσι!"


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> daeman, αυτό το τελευταίο ποστ πραγματικά με τραυμάτισε...
> ιδίως επειδή έχω ένα μήνα να δω Κυριακή και θα κάνω άλλον έναν τουλάχιστον.
> 
> Και πάνω που έλεγα "σιγά, δεν είμαι εγώ έτσι!"



α. Βλέπεις το παιδάκι στη φωτογραφία βουρκωμένο; Δε θες να με δεις έτσι, γιατί κλαίω άσκημα (αν και, εδώ που τα λέμε, δεν έχω δει πολλούς να κλαίνε χαριτωμένα), κι αν σκεφτώ ότι τον καινούργιο χρόνο, μόνο την Πρωτοχρονιά και στις εκλογές έκανα ένα σωστό, ολοήμερο ρεπό, θα κόψω φλέβες. Οπότε, ρίξ' το κι εσύ στην τρέλα, αλλιώς θα μας δέσουνε. Ξέρεις, έρχονται κάτι κύριοι με λευκά και σου προσφέρουν ένα πουκαμισάκι μούρλια (ή μούρλας), από κείνα που δένουν πίσω. Ή κάτι άλλοι με μπλε και σου φοράνε βραχιολάκια. Είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς, στα σίδερα πάντως. Κι όσο βαρούν τα σίδερα...

β. Έτσι έλεγα κι εγώ, αλλά το παίρνω απόφαση πια, όταν ακούω το «Ωχ, άρχισε πάλι...»


----------

